# Help finding legs for bakers racks



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Anyone know where to order extra legs for the standard black "made in China" NSF Shelftech Systems bakers racks from Lowes/HD?

I have a number of spare shelves and I'd like to order some legs/poles alone but I cant find any online and dont have a product pamphlet with any replacement part info for ordering.

Anyone able to find any??

Thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Shawn,

I'll be on the lookout for them....for you.

I actually need the 48" black "Bakers" SHELVES and can't find those without trying mail order.

You would think Lowes or Home Depot, Tar-jay would have both the extra shelves and legs ???


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

HD doesn't carry them, although they carry casters.


Philsuma said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I'll be on the lookout for them....for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Shawn , Someone posted a link to a place that sold them but if I remember right to buy 4 legs and shipping it was as much as going out and buying a new rack ! 
I needed some too recently , I had some 4' shelvs and needed legs I went out and bought a 3' rack because it was cheaper and just used the legs on my other shelvs . you can get a 2' rack cheaper but the posts are not as tall . Just a thought .


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

This is where I got my chrome ones. Looks like they have the black as well.
https://www.sevilleclassics.com/products.php?cid=84,97,130

____________
EricG.NH


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks for looking that up for me Eric

I've contacted them to see if their legs/poles will work with the HD/Lowes 'Shelftech System' NSF bakers racks I have.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Shawn try these guys as well:
Material Handling Equipment and Supplies
Andy


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Its a long shot but you could call ace hardware and see if they can order them from one of their suppliers.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

pl259 said:


> This is where I got my chrome ones. Looks like they have the black as well.
> https://www.sevilleclassics.com/products.php?cid=84,97,130


 
GREAT find!!!

Much gracias!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Phil, I've got two of the 4' shelves in my closet that your welcome to if you'll cover shipping.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> Hey Phil, I've got two of the 4' shelves in my closet that your welcome to if you'll cover shipping.


Are they Black ?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

NP Shawn!
Denada Phil!

____________
EricG.NH


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

andynycfreeride said:


> Shawn try these guys as well:
> Material Handling Equipment and Supplies
> Andy


Wire Shelving  |  Wire Shelving-Accessories  |  WIRE POSTS AND POST ACCESSORIES - GlobalIndustrial.com

These guys were a no go Andy, thanks though.

I think the link Eric supplied will work. The complany didnt know about the Shelftech System line that HD carries but they certainly LOOK the same.

8.99 per 2 pack, 72" tall. 
So 18$ + shipping for 4 legs. I need 4 sets of 4 so the shipping can be averaged out...over the order. Still seems cheaper then buying new, but not by much.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Are they Black ?


Yup, they sure are.


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

One thing to note: The racks I got from Home Depot are rather low-duty compared to some of the other racks I've seen. The main difference is the depth & size of the grooves in the poles. The heavy duty ones have deeper, larger diameter grooves with matching changes to the plastic collars.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

So, did these work for you? 

Inquiring minds want to know. 



sports_doc said:


> Wire Shelving *|* Wire Shelving-Accessories *|* WIRE POSTS AND POST ACCESSORIES - GlobalIndustrial.com
> 
> These guys were a no go Andy, thanks though.
> 
> ...


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes they did. When I was helping with Shawn's frog room move, we assembled several shelves with the new legs and old shelves.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Yup!

nothings fallen down yet


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

awesome - was wondering if they had worked or not.


----------

